# July 2013 Member Monthly giveaway - UNCLAIMED!



## Jim (Jul 17, 2013)

*This contest starts today and ends July 25, 2013.*

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This contest is Unfair! Unfair lures that is.  

This month up for grabs is an unfair lures Dawg Walker. Dawg the Walk or Walk the dawg, this lure is for you. These lures are awesome. Bigwave sent me a couple to try and I must say I am impressed. These can be used for all fish types, but I see them catching big bass, Pike, Musky, Lots of inshore species...endless opportunities.

Check out the unfair lures website here: https://www.unfairlures.com/index.html
Spend some time on the site to see some gorgeous fish pictures.

Picture of actual lure in my possession (I might want to use it)



All I ask is that the winner come back and give an honest review of this Lure. I like the concept at Unfair lures and I am really rooting for these lures to be in everyones tackle box. They are good quality lures for under $10 bucks.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 17, 2013)

Count me *IN*


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 17, 2013)

In


----------



## williambuck (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd like to be in but just signed up to the Forum. Maybe next month.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 17, 2013)

IN :beer:


----------



## HOUSE (Jul 17, 2013)

IN
-those mullet lures look SWEET!


----------



## chevyrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 17, 2013)

In


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 17, 2013)

IN


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 18, 2013)

In


----------



## fish devil (Jul 18, 2013)

:twisted: IN


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 18, 2013)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Jul 18, 2013)

IN


----------



## Keystone (Jul 18, 2013)

*IN*


----------



## Kismet (Jul 18, 2013)

In, please.


tyvm
=D>


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 19, 2013)

IN


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 19, 2013)

In


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 20, 2013)

IN


----------



## panFried (Jul 20, 2013)

IN


----------



## rsw (Jul 21, 2013)

In for Sunday


----------



## nlester (Jul 21, 2013)

IN


----------



## fender66 (Jul 21, 2013)

In for my birthday!


----------



## 200racing (Jul 21, 2013)

in


----------



## Brine (Jul 22, 2013)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 22, 2013)

in


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jul 22, 2013)

IN!


----------



## Downtown (Jul 23, 2013)

IN


----------



## 2sac (Jul 23, 2013)

in


----------



## FerrisBueller (Jul 25, 2013)

IN


----------



## hercdrvrwo (Jul 25, 2013)

In


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2013)

Random.org picked number 1 this month, making BigTerp this months winner.

Congrats!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 26, 2013)

ITS NOT FAIR!

Congrats Terp....


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats! Dang it! I kept saying 1 will eventually hit!


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm sensing conspiracy, corruption and possibly aliens........ but hey, I'm up to season 7 straight through of the x-files on net flix.

Congrats though!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 27, 2013)

=D>


----------



## panFried (Jul 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 27, 2013)

congrats =D>


----------

